# Congrats to Fishingredhawk!



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Mike all dressed up and taking the plunge!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

he did do it..................

congrats mike,and may it be the beginning of a long and happy journey through life


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats dude. Hopefully she doesnt take the pole from ya lol jk


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

congrats man


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

congrats Hawk,you caught a keeper!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

congratulations mike, hope things went well for you. i also took the plunge on saturday, had some guests running home from alum tourny to change clothes and rush over to see it for their own eyes!!!!lol


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats to Fishingredhawk(Mike). Always make time from your wife. A happy wife is a happy home.  

That goes for you to Danshady. Congrats to you also. :good:


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on the catch. Shes a keeper.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats Mike, seems like just yesterday I was doing this. 22 years later and she is still around and even talks to me sometimes!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations Mike!! Good for you!


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Remember. You can always catch and release. It works for fish, and wives.

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats mike. question is, does she fish????????


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats man!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations man, wish you the best.
Now instead of getting action 3-4 times a week, it will magically decrease to once per week


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Grats man. I go fishing with my wife quite almost everytime I go. Hope you caught one that keeps you fishing as well.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

And like others have said, teach her to fish if she doesn't already know. Better to have an ally beside you than an adversary at home.

andesangler


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats Mike! Now we know why there have been only a few posts from you lately!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Mike! She doesn't necessarily have to fish, you can always just encourage and allow her the time to do the things she loves too. I've only been at it 5 years,but its workin' so far. Wish you the best


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Mike!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats buddy. Now get back from the honeymoon, we have fish to catch!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations bro!

-the dude you gave a chartreuse chatterbait to .


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations, may you always fill each other live's with joy and happiness.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Conrgats Mike great keeper


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congradulations to you both! I wish you a life full of joy and happiness. Now get her out and let her show you haw to fish Mike!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good for you mike!
Best of luck!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations bud!


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Congradulations I have been married for thirty years, 4, 6, and twenty I just can't seem to run this one away. You will do fine, let me know when your tackle sale will take place.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats hope she likes to fish....if not im sure u can convert her...lol... good luck


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll bet someone $100 that the honeymoon involves fishing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'll bet someone $100 that the honeymoon involves fishing


based on the following,i doubt you'll get many takers


> I proposed to my girlfriend last night on Griggs, way up the no-wake zone towards Dublin!
> 
> I tied the ring to the end of her fishing line and strapped the rods onto the front deck of my boat in such a way that she couldn't see the ring during the ride.
> 
> We pulled up to one of my favorite banks and I handed her the rod. When she pulled it towards her, the ring swung out right in front of her and was penduluming back and forth. She was completely surprised, starting crying. I cut the ring from the line, popped the question, and she said yes.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes!

It was great to have 3 OGF members as part of my wedding party. Celebrating my wedding with my best friends is what will make it so memorable.

Here are some pics:

How about this for a bass tournament outfit?


OGF Crew (The BigJG, NickAdams, fishingredhawk, Marshall)
 

The entire wedding party...we all wished we were on a bass boat in the background


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> [How about this for a bass tournament outfit?


looks more like a bunch of princeton frat brothers to me


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

misfit said:


> looks more like a bunch of princeton frat brothers to me


I can't disagree with that  I think all 4 of us were pretty worried about putting that outfit on.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

but i like it better than the penguin suits


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

misfit said:


> but i like it better than the penguin suits


Definately agree with that - nice pics and congrats.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

nice looking bunch there mike, did you get married local, whats in the background? man i wore all white and my penguin suit was so filthy by the end of the evening it looked like i had been fishing!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Danshady said:


> nice looking bunch there mike, did you get married local, whats in the background? man i wore all white and my penguin suit was so filthy by the end of the evening it looked like i had been fishing!!!


That is Lake Michigan in the background...Grand Traverse Bay.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Mike-

I dont know you man but you always provide great information on your posts and I really appreciate that. Not to mention the monster fish you are always catching!

Congrats on the wedding! Great View of Lake Michigan too.


----------

